# More rescue pictures!!



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Since my last thread died I figured I'd make another one. I was hoping it could be like Dakota's and I can just keep posting pictures of the dogs I work with..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think I've really fallen in love! What's better than a 80 pound, slobber monster? Sandfer a... mutt; he's not even a year old and he was set to be euthanized. He is a real love bug and loved everyone!! If you look close you can see the drool all over his face..
































*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Jelly bean was back! She is now five months old and has grown soo much since the last time I saw her. The first time she came up was when she was only 6 weeks old. She's a goof ball and a half. She's also a wiggle worm, so it was hard to get any good pictures..she thought the camera was a chew toy. She was a stray at 6 weeks old; we couldn't catch her mother.
















The puppies had a good nap..








We had a few new dogs, but this next puppies was "I think" the best story of the day. It's not a good story, but more of a (how stupid) kind. 
Two guys bought him from a byb(he a mutt) for $100 and they told them he was a "pit bull". They took him to a Petsmart and were told there was no way he was a pit bull. They bought him to be a stud dog. Our rescue did have pay to get him, *BUT* only because he would have ended up as a bait dog. The area he came from is horrible and known for this; paying a bit of money was better than getting him once he was torn to pieces. I wasn't to happy when I found this out, but the more I thought about it..I wasn't so upset. 

So for starters they wanted to breed this dog and didn't even know what kind of breed(s) he was. They couldn't tell he wasn't a "pit", I wonder if they knew he was male.. Second they got their (stud) dog from a byb..oh yeah really smart. 
Since he's such a young pup we can't really tell, but we have another dog that looks a lot like him, only it's a she. Our other dog is a Pointer/Staffordshire mix..We're thinking some where along the lines of maybe pointer/Lab..I thought maybe Spaniel..but the hair isn't long enough.









*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

My little Piggy man is still there and geting bigger and bigger as the days go by..
















Gabby one of my _other_ babies was back. She was about 5 months the last time she came in and is now about 7 months. She's a Bull Terrier mix.. and a sweet heart! This picture explains her personality..








And a newer foster Geno was with us again. He is another sweet heart. All he wants is to be right next to you.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Awwww, they all look so sweet. You're doing such good things there.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

When you say a dog came back... Does that mean that they are in foster and they come for adoption days? Are you in a Petco or something? Do you do this once a month or how often? I am happy for all of the dogs you saved. It seems wrong to give someone money for a dog that they would have used for bait. I totally agree with it. For this dog... It was the right thing and I bet he appreciates it. He is a cutie too. How many dogs do you guys get adopted out? I am hoping to start this with some of the dogs from my rescue project. We just don't have enough volunteers or foster homes. People that are "out in the field" have already taken home as many dogs as their homes will allow and many of the dogs are in dire need of medical help or reprogramming from their abuse/neglect. It is a Nobel thing you are doing and you should be very proud of yourself. If all dog lovers did something it would be a much different world for animals. IMO


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Inga said:


> When you say a dog came back... Does that mean that they are in foster and they come for adoption days?


Since we're run out of fosters only, sometimes we get the same dogs, other days we have new ones. When I say they came back they just haven't been up to an adoption in a while and it's nice to see a rememebered face. I get attached to the dogs that have gone through more in life and usually the adult dogs that have come to us in horrible shape. I get to see them all nice and plump after being nothing but bones and their personalities just change. They haven't been adopted I just haven't seen them in so long; sometimes months. It just depends on which fosters can come out. 



> Are you in a Petco or something? Do you do this once a month or how often?


No, we have a rented store front. We are there every Saturday except holidays. We have to have a break some time.. lol I don't think I've missed a weekend in the last year. I'm always telling people how I have no life, so why not spend it with the pups.  There is nothing like coming home to your own dog at the end of the day though.



> It seems wrong to give someone money for a dog that they would have used for bait. I totally agree with it. For this dog... It was the right thing and I bet he appreciates it.


I know I was very upset when they first told me, but after finding out where he came from I doubt they were going to breed him, but teach him how to fight. Since he wasn't a pit he would have turned into a bait dog. We would have been called when he was found out on the side of the road torn to shreds and needed help. So I figure a small amount of cash didn't hurt too bad. Believe me I wasn't happy at all and I hate hearing others say they bought a dog from the side of the road, but we know what would have happened to him.



> How many dogs do you guys get adopted out?


It depends on the weather and the day to be honest. We've adopted up to seven dogs in one day, but that has only happened once. We usually get 3-5 apps per adoption day. That doesn't mean they all get approved, a lot of people get turned away. We don't get many small breeds and when people want to take a 90 pound dog into an apartment..in most cases it just doesn't work. Most of our dogs are 50+ pounds and need a lot of exercise. We get a lot of bullies too; my favorite!



> I am hoping to start this with some of the dogs from my rescue project. We just don't have enough volunteers or foster homes. People that are "out in the field" have already taken home as many dogs as their homes will allow and many of the dogs are in dire need of medical help or reprogramming from their abuse/neglect.


It is hard to get good volunteers. We are fortunate enough to have a great deal of helpful volunteers. As I said i'm there every weekend and so are many others. I understand; most of our volunteers have fostered at least 2 dogs and usually end up with one of them. I've fostered five dogs and have kept one, Teddie. We're up to four dogs (200 pounds) and we've been up to five. 



> It is a Nobel thing you are doing and you should be very proud of yourself. If all dog lovers did something it would be a much different world for animals. IMO


Thank you. I have to admit though the dogs have done as much for me as I have for them, if not more. A year ago I was not where I am today. To be honest I wouldn't be here if it weren't for them. That could be one reason why I'm so passionate about them and volunteereing. I'll stop before I get to personal lol. Again thank you. 

I also like showing pictures of them so whenever I geta chance for people to see them they go up.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is so awesome that you have a store front. How in the world do you get enough in donations to be able to afford that? I am glad you turn people away. Not everyone should have an animal and I wish it were harder for them to get animals. Maybe then if and when they did get one they would appreciate it. We can only hope. We have several volunteers and we are out there almost every Saturday/Sunday. Some of the people with more flexibility in their schedules are out a few more times during the week. It consists of going door to door in a very bad area. It is nothing for us to come across dogs starving to death or already dead. Some are real scarred up from fighting or other. Some have Porcupine quills stuck in them and infected. It is practically a full time job for some of the volunteers. We want to get more dogs re homed but just don't have the time. It takes everything we have just to manage the situation much less improve it much. We have saved many dogs but I am always looking for ways to do more. I just don't have the resources to increase numbers here, or the hours in the day. I wish I did. I know I could find more suitable homes for some of these lovely animals. Many of them have the most lovable temperaments. People wouldn't even look at them in the condition they are in. If I or someone could foster, get weight on them and train them just for the basics they would be perfect for many homes. We get all sizes but most of them are medium to large. Many Pits and Pit mixes. Many Rottweiler/Shepherd mixes too. Do you spay/neuter also before adopting them out? What type of fee do you charge?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Inga said:


> That is so awesome that you have a store front. How in the world do you get enough in donations to be able to afford that? I am glad you turn people away. Not everyone should have an animal and I wish it were harder for them to get animals. Maybe then if and when they did get one they would appreciate it. We can only hope. We have several volunteers and we are out there almost every Saturday/Sunday. Some of the people with more flexibility in their schedules are out a few more times during the week. It consists of going door to door in a very bad area. It is nothing for us to come across dogs starving to death or already dead. Some are real scarred up from fighting or other. Some have Porcupine quills stuck in them and infected. It is practically a full time job for some of the volunteers. We want to get more dogs re homed but just don't have the time. It takes everything we have just to manage the situation much less improve it much. We have saved many dogs but I am always looking for ways to do more. I just don't have the resources to increase numbers here, or the hours in the day. I wish I did. I know I could find more suitable homes for some of these lovely animals. Many of them have the most lovable temperaments. People wouldn't even look at them in the condition they are in. If I or someone could foster, get weight on them and train them just for the basics they would be perfect for many homes. We get all sizes but most of them are medium to large. Many Pits and Pit mixes. Many Rottweiler/Shepherd mixes too. Do you spay/neuter also before adopting them out? What type of fee do you charge?


We *don't *do that well with donations. I just did a raffle with my sister(she started volunteering a few months ago with me) and we raised $525. My aunt matched it and her job also matched it so we had a total of $1575. She works at the head of Pepsico so it was major that she could do this for us. And her job is in my good books. lol I can't tell you how many times I thanked her. So things like that help a lot in paying off vet bills. The store front rent comes out of our own pockets. 

If we didn't turn people away our dogs would just turn around in the wrong hands again. We would hear of to many getting hurt again and that's the last thing we want.

We're "A Different Breed", but we have the city come out once a month and we also let another rescue (Oak Hill) come to the store front. A Different Breed spays/Neuters all the dogs, gets the dogs utd on shots, and they are all microchipped when adopted. We charge $150 for all of the dogs; It doesn't matter if they're pure breed/mutt/adult/puppy etc. We have people all the time telling us that's to much to charge if you want them to get a good home. When really if you add it all up we're spending *a lot *more than $150.  I just roll my eyes to myself and keep talking or explaining. 

Most people that just want a dog don't adopt from us. We do an app, then a home check, we then talk to them and make sure everyone is on board in the family(household), a final app is done and then once it's all aproved they go home. We also have to have two references a vet and some one else who isn't family. We're not strict, but we do a check. People walk out on us all the time, but you know what, those are the people we don't want around our dogs.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would someone get denied because they live in an apartment? I mean as long as it got enough exercise I don't see why the dog couldn't even go to a person who lives in a trailor.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Why would someone get denied because they live in an apartment? I mean as long as it got enough exercise I don't see why the dog couldn't even go to a person who lives in a trailor.


Most apartments, at least here, don't allow larger dogs. Most have to be 20 pounds or less. A growing dog that needs a yard can not live in an apartment; we just don't. If it's a larger dog that is acouch potato and could care less, we consider it. But we talk to the landlord if they live in apartment. People don't get denied from all dogs, just the ones we don't see fit. At the end of the day we're the ones that make the choice and we're the once that they come back to if it back fires. We don't want to take them three steps forward and they come back to us two steps back. But 90% of the dogs we have need a yard. taking them once to the dog park and a walk wont do it. We usually walk each dog at least 10 times while they're at adoptions. It depends on the dog. 

It's kind of like when people put an app on a dog and they didn't even touch it. They look and five mintues later they are asking to take them home. We just don't do it. We don't put a dog in a situation that they wont thrive in, because we'e the ones to clean up the mess again.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Why would someone get denied because they live in an apartment? I mean as long as it got enough exercise I don't see why the dog couldn't even go to a person who lives in a trailor.


The number one reason for dogs being dumped in shelters is... Landlord said no. It is a great idea for rescues to do these checks to make sure it is a proper fit for the dog. If not, the owner will more then likely get frustrated and dump the dog down the road in a shelter or just pass it off on another wrong person so the dog just gets bopped around until it runs out of chances and all the while it might have been a wonderful dog it just wasn't lucky enough to make it into the right home for it. I personally think $150.00. Is pretty darn cheap. It cost more to spay a dog around here then that. Our local pound charges $225.00 or $250.00 Either way, that is a bit high considering they do very little with them. You are so lucky and it is good. I wish I could send you another couple thousand. I will keep you in mind when I win the lottery. A large percentage of my lottery win would go to spay/neuter clinics all around. That, I believe, is the key to less euthanasia. I would do anything to stop all the senseless killing of wonderful companion animals.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Inga said:


> The number one reason for dogs being dumped in shelters is... Landlord said no. It is a great idea for rescues to do these checks to make sure it is a proper fit for the dog. If not, the owner will more then likely get frustrated and dump the dog down the road in a shelter or just pass it off on another wrong person so *the dog just gets bopped around until it runs out of chances and all the while it might have been a wonderful dog it just wasn't lucky enough to make it into the right home for it*. I personally think $150.00. Is pretty darn cheap. It cost more to spay a dog around here then that. Our local pound charges $225.00 or $250.00 Either way, that is a bit high considering they do very little with them. You are so lucky and it is good. I wish I could send you another couple thousand. I will keep you in mind when I win the lottery. A large percentage of my lottery win would go to spay/neuter clinics all around. That, I believe, is the key to less euthanasia. I would do anything to stop all the senseless killing of wonderful companion animals.


We had a Chow mix that was abused, neglected, and left to die in a backyard. He was rescued and give a wonderful foster. With 10 acres to run on, tons of other dogs to play with and after he gained some weight and knew he was loved and safe he died. For no known medical issues, but he just let go. Knowing he was in good health only makes me dislike the people who neglected him even more. After he saw he was in good hands he just gave out. It left us all hurt.

Yes, it is cheap. We've worked with a few vets and they give us good prices on shots/spays/neuters and we get free walk in fees. 

When I had Teddie Neutered and utd on shots it came out to around $400. If I had only claimed him under ADB lol..it would have been soo much less.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I hear you. Honesty is the best policy though. You sound like a wonderful person. We need more like you.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Inga said:


> I hear you. Honesty is the best policy though. You sound like a wonderful person. We need more like you.


Thank you. I really like when I can talk and some one actually understands what i'm saying. You sound pretty wonderful yourself. I really do hope the rescue you are with, is able to get more dogs in homes. We all know how good that is.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I mean, as long as they call the landlord to make sure its alright, I don't see why a borzoi couldn't be adopted out to a person who lives in a apartment.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well I mean, as long as they call the landlord to make sure its alright, I don't see why a borzoi couldn't be adopted out to a person who lives in a apartment.


I don't remember saying anything about a Borzoi. As I said we do checks. We make sure each dog gets their needs taken care of. A Chihauhau doesn't have the same needs as say a American Bull Dog..or a Shih Tzu and a Stafforshire Bul Terrier. All dogs should be able to run around, but there is a difference in taking them for a walk and letting them run free and actually running. You take on a 90 pound dog and let me know if they have the same needs as Snoopy. We don't say all of this breed need this and all of this breed that. It's dog for dog.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well I mean, as long as they call the landlord to make sure its alright, I don't see why a borzoi couldn't be adopted out to a person who lives in a apartment.


I don't know much about the Borzoi's temperament so I can't comment on that specifically - but as another example:

Imagine someone living in an apartment wants to adopt a Border Collie. They swear up and down that the dog will get enough exercise, but do you know the chances of that happening? Pretty slim to none. You have a much better chance of a successful adoption if you regulate what dogs go where. Sometimes that means denying access based on your housing.

ETA: It also depends a lot on each individual - as Teddie mentioned.
----

Great looking rescues Teddie! I love the APBTs, of course, but they are all beautiful.

Creating a thread like mine is easy - just write in the OP that you will be updating and keep posting your pictures there. Even if the thread drops down a few pages in between updates. People will catch on fast .


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> I don't know much about the Borzoi's temperament so I can't imagine that specifically - but as another example:
> 
> Imagine someone living in an apartment wants to adopt a Border Collie. They swear up and down that the dog will get enough exercise, but do you know the chances of that happening? Pretty slim to none. You have a much better chance of a successful adoption if you regulate what dogs go where. Sometimes that means denying access based on your housing.
> 
> ...


My point exactly!
That was my plan, but last week I posted and I don't even think people went back to the thread.. So I thought I'd start out by saying this will be an on going thread..


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I know, I was just using a borzoi as an example for size. But I mean a person can own a house but that doesn't mean that the dog is going to get exercised either.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I know, I was just using a borzoi as an example for size. But I mean a person can own a house but that doesn't mean that the dog is going to get exercised either.


I would imagine it's a matter of statistics and policy. If statistics show that dogs adopted to apartment dwellers are significantly more likely to be abandoned/surrendered later, then creating a blanket policy would prevent that. Even if an apartment complex currently allows a large dog, most apartments change management with alarming frequency, so you may not be able to keep your large dog if you want to renew once your lease expires. 

Additionally, many (not all) apartment leasers do so because they (1) can't afford a *real* house or (2) because they expect to move soon. If the first is true, then they may not be able to afford moving to another, potentially more costly unit if their current apartment changes their pet policy. If the second is true, they are harder to follow up on since they may have moved out of state. They also may find it difficult to find a unit that allows pets in their new location.

On the other hand, I am a renter who adopted from a rescue...and there's no way I'd give up my girl come hell or high water. I was fortunate to be approved *despite* being a renter, but it was an issue of concern for both parties.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I know, I was just using a borzoi as an example for size. But I mean a person can own a *house* but that doesn't mean that the dog is going to get exercised either.


Owning a house _with a yard_. They can live in a house or an apartment, but some dogs don't get aproved unless they have a yard. Period. lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, I can see Shaina's point. But like other people here have said, just because you let the dog out in the yard doesn't mean it will entertain it self by running around.

Well I just don't get how adoption groups can be such picky people, I mean they won't let you have a dog just because you don't have a nice house.  It just isn't fair to those people who are living just fine in a apartment and aren't struggling with money but yet can't afford thousands of dollars for a house. Then they wonder why so many people go to byb's because the shelters won't let them adopt a dog for alot less. lol


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well, I can see Shaina's point. But like other people here have said, just because you let the dog out in the yard doesn't mean it will entertain it self by running around.


Yes, but there is a higher likely hood that the dog will be in a more appropriate environment. Shaina pretty much summed it up, I think.

And, that sounds like a good plan Teddie. I'll have to remember to check back .



> Well I just don't get how adoption groups can be such picky people, I mean they won't let you have a dog just because you don't have a nice house. It just isn't fair to those people who are living just fine in a apartment and aren't struggling with money but yet can't afford thousands of dollars for a house.


Once you've worked in rescue, it's a bit easier to understand. The point isn't to simply deny people animals and it isn't really to make everyone happy either - the point of rescue is to find the BEST possible home for the dog. Sometimes that means turning people down. It's a fact of life, but rescue is about the dogs. The fact of the matter is, the rescue workers know the animal better then you do after a five minute meeting. For the most part you can trust they know what they are doing when making home decisions.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well, I can see Shaina's point. But like other people here have said, just because you let the dog out in the yard doesn't mean it will entertain it self by running around.
> 
> Well I just don't get how adoption groups can be such picky people, I mean they won't let you have a dog just because you don't have a nice house.  It just isn't fair to those people who are living just fine in a apartment and aren't struggling with money but yet can't afford thousands of dollars for a house. Then they wonder why so many people go to byb's because the shelters won't let them adopt a dog for alot less. lol


It's different when you're taking money out of your own pocket to make the dogs thrive only to put them in a situation they will fail in. When you foster a dog you see what he/she needs. A lot of the time a yard is a must. No, they're not going to run everytime they go out, but chasing birds(mine do), playing in the grass(mine do), running around the fence(mine do). I know I don't want to put on my shoes, jacket, find a leash, get the dog and then walk up and down the street when a dog has to go potty. I have to stand in the back yard sometimes 20 minutes just for Ted to go. I walk my dogs, but if they have to go to the bathroom I let them out in the back and they go, come back in etc. Well a dog has needs and some are different than others.

We have adopted out to people in apartments, people in good homes. And I have no problem with it, but some dogs just don't work in that kind of living. I didn't say they had to live in a mansion. If a dog needs a yard, they need a yard lol. I don't know if you've ever owned a larger dog or one with super high energy, such as a Heeler, that a simple walk wont burn off all the energy. I have three dogs that have to have a yard and it would be cruel to keep them in the house all day. They go crazy on rainy days and we eventually let them out. We adopt out to who best fits the dog. It's not first come first serve; like if you go to a city shelter. If the second person is better fit, they're better fit.

And please don't start with the byb crap. If some one doesn't want to fallow by our rules, there are plenty of other rescues that will adopt out to them. We're not a rescue that adopts to some one because they think the dog is cute. That is their choice and if some one really loves the dog they will and can wait. 

I don't want to debate why we adopt out to some people and not to others. As I said it's not to people that live in apartments period. It is because of the dogs needs and sometimes an apartment just wont do and if they've been living at a house with a yard most likely they're going to be asked to go to a home with a yard.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Alright.  I was just posting my opinion, I just see it as people talk about how shelters are over filled but yet they won't adopt out to people because they don't have a yard.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Alright.  I was just posting my opinion, I just see it as people talk about how shelters are over filled but yet they won't adopt out to people because they don't have a yard.


I don't have a problem with you posting your opinion, but when it comes off as "just adopt out to who ever,you're sending them to byb" that does get under my skin. 

When you adopt a high energy dog to just any one they will 99.9% of the time, return the dog within a week. As a foster you have to make the decision of what a good home is. That's it.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I don't have a yard or a high energy breed, so I don't have any experience with them so without experiencing it I don't see what the big deal is, but I'm sure if I had a plott hound or something then I'd agree with you. lol


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> Well I don't have a yard or a high energy breed, so I don't have any experience with them so without experiencing it I don't see what the big deal is, but I'm sure if I had a plott hound or something then I'd agree with you. lol


Just FYI, it didn't take me owning a high energy dog to agree. 

Actually, I've only disagreed on the situation once since I was 12, and that was because the person lived in an apartment across the street from a dog park so her dogs could pretty much go there any time they wanted to run free. She was always with them, but they got exercise...TONS of it and they were all muscle. 

Now that I've been with a rescue (golden retrievers) and owned a BC mix, I've become more dead set on the fact that, unless you're willing to go above and beyond the average high-drive dog owner, you'd better have a yard. Sometimes I let Cassie out in the yard and she comes in panting from running the fence when she sees a squirrel. No, that doesn't drain her completely and yes, I still have to run her and play fetch and train her, but it's *that much* more energy that she gets to expell in an efficient manner.


----------



## Ilovemypit (Oct 20, 2007)

OMG jelly bean looks just like kujoe lol an kujoe is about 5 months to lol


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

good luck little dogies Love will come your way


----------



## Ilovemypit (Oct 20, 2007)

I would so adopt jelly bean but i live so far Away from you.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I also know of rescues that bend the rules if the person is able to prove that they are up to the task of providing for the needs of the dog even though they do not have the yard. People in rescue do this for the dog and what is good for the dog not just to please people though that is a goal as well. LOL


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Somehow I missed the new postings. I think I may need to subscribe to this thread.

Anyway, Geno and Gabby are gorgeous! Jelly Bean and Mr. Piggy are very cute as well. Typically I am drawn right to the APBTs, but for some reason Geno has just grabbed my attention. He is so handsome.

That little white pup is simply adorable. I'm glad he was taken out of such a poor environment. At least now you know he won't be contributing to any more overpopulation.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I hope you don't mind. I know it is a rescue thread so I wanted to post these pictures of one of the dogs we found during our rescue work. She was one of 4 dogs on the property. She is Heart worm positive and as you can see, she was skin and bones. The owner "loves the dog" so he wouldn't sign her over. We treated her for Heart worm and dropped about 300 pounds of food off at his house. We stop in about once a month or so to see how she is doing. She as well as the other dogs on the property look about 90% better. He (the owner) still won't get her spayed. We are working on that. He does take pride in how she looks now and has made arrangements to help us out where he can. I think this one is a success. This dog is absolutely beautiful now that her weight is better and she is getting healthy. It is amazing. Education is the key to helping most of the dogs I work with. Many of the people are simply unwilling to learn a better way. Dogs are too easy to replace. It was a good feeling to see the improvements with this girl so I just had to share.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

*Inga-* Of course I don't mind. I'm just glad he's feeding her. It sounded more like he couldn't buy food? What's going on with her heartworm treatment now?

Today was a very slow and sluggish day. We had few people come through and two horrible apps on Casper. The first lady's daughter was allergic to the dog, wanted a trial and asked if they could bring him back in a week. They just seemed so stuck up and didn't leave us with a good first impression. The second app was a lady and her 15 year old daughter who spent all of 2 minutes before they told "us" they had a dog. They left several questions blank on the app and they don't want to spay or neuter their dog "Casper". 

For such a cute dog it wont take long to find him a good home and we aren't going to jump on the first one or two that come along if we don't feel it's right. Any one who works rescue knows sometimes you just "get that feeling". 

A few new dogs:
Pup-Pup a private foster(we let them show case them with us) an older Lab/Rottie mix. She was very shy, but a sweety. She was found by her fosters on the side of a free way and had looked like she had just given birth to pups. She kept to herself and was so quiet; until her fosters showed up at the end of the day and I got to see the real Pup-Pup. Barking, jumping, and a huge smile on her face. She hated the camera.









Desi & Lucy-
They were pulled from the local pound and are boyfriend and girlfriend(they're fixed). Desi is a real man when alone, but as soon as Lucy came into the picture he turns into the biggest wimp. Thye are both nice, but Desi was my favorite of the day besides Mr. Piggy. I'm guessing Desi is a bully of some sort and Lucy is a Lab mix.
Desi: The ham








Lucy: 









Paris and Nicole are still with us and their personalities are getting worse and worse. They wont leave each others side and could care less about any type of human contact.








*more*


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Inga said:


> I hope you don't mind. I know it is a rescue thread so I wanted to post these pictures of one of the dogs we found during our rescue work. She was one of 4 dogs on the property. She is Heart worm positive and as you can see, she was skin and bones. The owner "loves the dog" so he wouldn't sign her over. We treated her for Heart worm and dropped about 300 pounds of food off at his house. We stop in about once a month or so to see how she is doing. She as well as the other dogs on the property look about 90% better. He (the owner) still won't get her spayed. We are working on that. He does take pride in how she looks now and has made arrangements to help us out where he can. I think this one is a success. This dog is absolutely beautiful now that her weight is better and she is getting healthy. It is amazing. Education is the key to helping most of the dogs I work with. Many of the people are simply unwilling to learn a better way. Dogs are too easy to replace. It was a good feeling to see the improvements with this girl so I just had to share.


Glad to hear the poor girl is improving. I must say though, I am surprised the owner was permitted to keep his dog. Usually in cases where such extreme neglect has occurred - the animal gets taken whether people are willing to cooperate or not.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Bella was with us again too. I'm not sure if I posted about her or not. She loved all the puppies, Casper the most because she lived with him, and just beautiful!! She's been boarded for the last year and finally one of our great fosters took her in. She's become such a happy dog.









And of course Mr. Piggy now Elliot was there. He's cute as ever!!








He had fun with the other pups too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Glad to hear the poor girl is improving. I must say though, I am surprised the owner was permitted to keep his dog. Usually in cases where such extreme neglect has occurred - the animal gets taken whether people are willing to cooperate or not.


The rules don't seem to apply on the reservation. They have their own rules and we are working hard to get the elders to see the problem and speak out against it. Education and just helping as many as we can as all we can do at this point. We also spay/neuter as many as we can get them to allow us to do. 

Teddie, Mr. Piggy (Elliot) is really a unique looking dog. I sure hope he can find a loving home soon. Bella is a lucky girl. I am glad she found a loving foster home. Hopefully it will only get better from here on out.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I still say all you rescue people are the awesomest 

Paris is so pretty..I can see the sadness in both her and Nicoles eyes.

Inga...I thought there were laws protecting animals somewhat...I mean cant Anyone "make" him spay his dog? Since he let them get that bad?!? Oh my.....


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Inga said:


> The rules don't seem to apply on the reservation. They have their own rules and we are working hard to get the elders to see the problem and speak out against it. Education and just helping as many as we can as all we can do at this point. We also spay/neuter as many as we can get them to allow us to do.


Oh, I missed the "on a reservation" part first time around. That I can understand, as it can be very hard dealing with things inside the reservation when you don't live there. Kudos for your efforts.

Ohh Bella, what a stunning girl. I'm glad she has a foster home for the time being.

What are you guys guessing for Elliot? He looks to be some sort of hound/APBT mix. A real cutie though. Did he have mange at some point?

ETA: Paris and Nicole make me worry. It's never a good sign when the dogs seem to be turning farther into themselves. We've had to pull dogs a few times because they've slowly lost it in the kennels. I hope these two lovely girls can be recovered.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> What are you guys guessing for Elliot? He looks to be some sort of hound/APBT mix. A real cutie though. Did he have mange at some point?
> 
> ETA: Paris and Nicole make me worry. It's never a good sign when the dogs seem to be turning farther into themselves. We've had to pull dogs a few times because they've slowly lost it in the kennels. I hope these two lovely girls can be recovered.


He's Lab/Weimaraner. His mom is full blood Weimaraner and around 70 pounds. We don't know for sure what dad is, but some of the pups look like Black labs. And Elliots hair has always been realy thin. His ears were even bald when he was born. Nothing has spread so it's just him lol. 

I'm kind of worried about Paris and Nicole too. I mean all we can really do is keep them comfortable. They keep them seperate at home, maybe it's just the adoptions and weird peoeple looking at them.. We can only try.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> He's Lab/Weimaraner. His mom is full blood Weimaraner and around 70 pounds. We don't know for sure what dad is, but some of the pups look like Black labs. And Elliots hair has always been realy thin. His ears were even bald when he was born. Nothing has spread so it's just him lol.
> 
> I'm kind of worried about Paris and Nicole too. I mean all we can really do is keep them comfortable. They keep them seperate at home, maybe it's just the adoptions and weird peoeple looking at them.. We can only try.


Ah, well that makes sense. Sometimes when they are young, APBT and Weim faces look pretty similar. Lol, poor boy is losing his hair already 

-nods- Just do your best and hopefully things work out. Even if they don't, it's better to have tried rather then just let them go.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh i missed the on reservation part too....


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

They are all so darn sweet...I couldn't help but want to take them all home...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Ah, well that makes sense. Sometimes when they are young, APBT and Weim faces look pretty similar. Lol, poor boy is losing his hair already
> 
> -nods- Just do your best and hopefully things work out. Even if they don't, it's better to have tried rather then just let them go.


I take that back. He may have a small case of demadectic mange...But nothing to big. His litter mates didn't have it so I'm not really worried about any of our dogs getting it can't be passed on. It's high lited in the pictures so it makes it look 10 time worse than it really is.


----------



## Maggie&Noah (Dec 18, 2007)

Love them all! Thank you for your kind heart and generousity towards our four legged friends.


----------

